# Hammer and Bolter



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

*Hammer and Bolter - now available for download!*

First issue of Hammer and Bolter is out for a free download on BL's digital section!

Can't wait to read it!!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Want! E-reader!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe we should get a communal E-reader!


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Mossy: you can read the .ePub files on your PC with software like Adobe Digital Editions (free)!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I've not got an E-Reader, nor do I have any intentions to get one. _Ever_. I wish this was available in PDF format, to be honest. Would have been a lot easier!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sure that there is a way to convert the file into a pdf version, though I don't know how myself, as I've finally found a use for my iPad, but I'm sure there is one, with all the converters out there in the internet.

If you are not particularly fussed about having it in PDF format, then Pyroriffic is right, the Adobe Digital Editions allows you to simply read the ePub file, as if it were on a E-Reader - 2 min installation and you're there!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Did not know that, Pyro. Thankee kindly--I'll get right on top of it!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nook for PC is also a free download from Barnes&Noble

CP

I'm saving for a Kindle anyways, since i get a lot of advance reviews in pdf or epub

CP


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The 'Kindle for PC' app is a free download from Amazon.co.uk.

It allows you to play the .mobi files.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats pretty nifty to know!


----------



## Cloysterpete (Apr 30, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> nook for PC is also a free download from Barnes&Noble
> 
> CP
> 
> ...


You'll have to convert those epub files as the Kindle doesn't play them, but that only takes a few seconds in Calibre, but if the epub has drm (it won't being a digital arc) then that has to be stripped out also.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Apr 30, 2010)

dark angel said:


> I've not got an E-Reader, nor do I have any intentions to get one. _Ever_. I wish this was available in PDF format, to be honest. Would have been a lot easier!


pdf format is horrible for viewing on e-readers, or at least it's a real pita on the Kindle, weird font sizes and queer formatting - compared to a properly formatted mobi file that is.

What will you do in ten years time when Black Library realize they are selling 10 digital copies for every print title so they can't justify the expense of printing each and every book released so they scrap mass market books in favour of digital and a few titles as POD. Will you read them on your PC or just not bother following BL anymore?.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

_H&B_ issue 2 is now available for pre-order, too. here.


----------

